
New York Sent Recovering Coronavirus Patients to Nursing Homes:A Fatal Error - bubmiw
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-sent-recovering-coronavirus-patients-to-nursing-homes-it-was-a-fatal-error-11589470773
======
lbeltrame
Same error as in Italy. 44% of the current deaths are from nursing care homes.

~~~
kgwgk
Did they knowingly sent infected people to nursing homes in Italy?

~~~
lbeltrame
Yes, sadly so, to keep free room in hospitals, with the promise they'd be kept
completely separate from other patients.

You can guess what happened next.

~~~
kgwgk
Thanks, I was not aware. I found a reference where someone says that at least
in those wards they complied with safety measures and the infection was anyway
spread already. But this is definitely not a good idea!
[https://www.politico.eu/article/the-silent-coronavirus-
covid...](https://www.politico.eu/article/the-silent-coronavirus-
covid19-massacre-in-italy-milan-lombardy-nursing-care-homes-elderly/)

